# Mavic CXP-33?



## wizroadie (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone, particularly bigger riders, had any good or bad luck with Mavic CXP-33 wheels? I had considered the Open/Pros, but keep hearing about the infamous clicking noise. I'm replacing the Alex Rims that came on my Trek...I've busted six spokes in the last nine months..either because they're horrible or I'm too big (6-2, 190) for them. I appreciate any feedback on the CXPs...thanks!


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

I am 220pds and have thousands of miles on CXP-33s. They are a good rim for heavier people. They are very tough and you can run about anything over and they will still be true. The open pros compaired to the CXP-33 have a squishy felling to them, CXP-33 are stiffer ride. I would recommend that you go with CXP-33s and not the open pros at your weight. Nothing wrong with the open pros. But you have to understand that most parts for bicycles are designed for someone really around 145 pds. You can still build a light wheel even using CXP-33s. And you will never need another wheel again if you take care of it.
And use good spokes. I am running DT revolution 14/17 on front and rear not drive side and DT comps 14/15 on drive side. Haven't broken a spoke yet. If you are breaking spokes than who ever built your wheels needs to go back and retrue them with correct tention, sounds like they have to much on one side and not enough on the other.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lemond2001 said:


> I am 220pds and have thousands of miles on CXP-33s. They are a good rim for heavier people. They are very tough and you can run about anything over and they will still be true. The open pros compaired to the CXP-33 have a squishy felling to them, CXP-33 are stiffer ride. I would recommend that you go with CXP-33s and not the open pros at your weight. Nothing wrong with the open pros. But you have to understand that most parts for bicycles are designed for someone really around 145 pds. You can still build a light wheel even using CXP-33s. And you will never need another wheel again if you take care of it.
> And use good spokes. I am running DT revolution 14/17 on front and rear not drive side and DT comps 14/15 on drive side. Haven't broken a spoke yet. If you are breaking spokes than who ever built your wheels needs to go back and retrue them with correct tention, sounds like they have to much on one side and not enough on the other.


I ride CXP33s and also OPs. I weigh about 200 now. Was always having to rebuild the Open Pro rears, but with the CXP33 I have only had to rebuild once in quite a while. I ride a 32 front and a 36 back.


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

CXP rims are very durable. I had them on my beater for a long time. My hubs failed before the rims.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I weigh 190 and have been using a set of 28 spoke Cxp-33's with Dura-Ace Hubs for 3 years now. They are my club ride /go fast wheels and have about 2-3000 miles on them. Ithink I had to turn a spoke 1/4 turn once but that's all. They are 2x front/3x rear with alloy nipples except on the drive side. They will build into a good wheel.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The rear wheel on my cpx33 wheelset died last weekend. I bought it in January 1999 and it had around 40-50K on it. I have been as heavy as 238 and am currently 215. About five years ago I blew the tire off of the rim while going downhill at about 35mph. The tire wrapped around the cassette and brake caliper. I rode on the bare rim for about 200 feet before I could get stopped. When I got home all I had to do was sand the bead edge to take some rough edges off. The wheel never had a truing wrench on it. Last Saturday while doing a practice time trial, the Chorus hub flange shattered. I will replace the wheel with another cpx 33 buildup. Glad I didn't originally get red.


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*I also like the CXP 33s*

I am 6'5", 240 lbs. Rode these on D/A hubs. Nice and strong. I also have several sets of OPs, but lately my favorite rim is the Velocity Aerohead. Not as strong as the CXP33, but I like the OC rear. Makes for a nice wheel. Not enough miles on them to say how long they will last (as they are quite a bit lighter than the CXP33s), but from reviews they seem to be very durable. 

Either one avoids the OP click!


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

Agreed with above comments. CXP 33s/ DT Rev 32 front and 36 rear builds a durrable wheel for anyone.
Velocity rims are of equal quality, perhaps a little less cost. They have the Aerohead, Fusion, Deep V, Pro Elite (deep V tubular), and Escape tubular. Nice rims.
Glory cycles had some Velocity rims laced to American classic hubs, light wheels for $500


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

*So where do you buy a CXP33 wheelset these days?*

I can't seem to find anyone building wheels using these rims anymore. I'm a big guy (270+) and need stronger wheels. I'm tired of snapping spokes (like last night on my group ride) on my 20 spoke front and 32 spoke rear wheels. I've been looking on eBAY but there are only a few right now. There used to be quite a few the last time I looked a couple years ago. So who is still building wheels with these rims?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

ECF said:


> I can't seem to find anyone building wheels using these rims anymore. I'm a big guy (270+) and need stronger wheels. I'm tired of snapping spokes (like last night on my group ride) on my 20 spoke front and 32 spoke rear wheels. I've been looking on eBAY but there are only a few right now. There used to be quite a few the last time I looked a couple years ago. So who is still building wheels with these rims?


Colorado Cyclist

I had them build me a set of CXP33's on 36-hole Record hubs, DT 14/15 3x laced. This was about a year ago but it looks like they are still offering them on their website. I have about 2000mi on them and they have been flawless so far (much better than the Campy Vento G3's they replaced). I weigh 225, BTW.


----------



## wizroadie (Apr 25, 2006)

*Definitely Colorado Cyclist*

After the great response to the CXPs from my original post, I finally ordered them from Colorado Cyclist. It took about six days for them to arrive. I haven't had a chance to ride them much yet, but from what I can tell they're great! I'd definitely recommend using Colorado Cyclist.


----------



## Primetime_75 (Apr 25, 2006)

ECF you may want to try my set-up. 
I am 300+ clyde.

Mavic A719
Ultegra hubs 32h front and rear
DT swiss spokes - 3x lace.

So far, 300 miles, still true and stiff. As I lose weight I will rebuild with a CXP33 or something similar in the future.


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, "CXP-33's" are great wheels for heavier riders, or anyone who just wants a durable rim. I'm a heavy rider myself (250 lbs), and have been using the Mavic "Open 4 CD" until the rear rim failed recently after nearly 9000 miles. My next wheelset was surely going to be the 33's but opted instead for the Ambrosio "Excellence" rims I'm having built.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I got a pair from Colorado Cyclist a while back, as well. I was very surprised how fast they arrived and they have been great. CXP33, Ultegra hubs, 32h 3x front and rear, very decent price. I am not huge at 175-180, but I am hard on wheels. These are still as true as when I got them. I seem to remember that I had a thread asking for advice before I bought and bigbill posted there. I'm glad I listened. 

Last I checked, Excelsports still offered builds with CXP33 rims but they were about $50 more than CC when I bought.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*Not a glowing review*

I'm reasonably satisfied with my CXP33 build. I'm 6'4" 230lbs, and after 3k to 4k, my rear CXP 33 developed the Open Pro click. I had the rim less than a year, and wanted it replaced under warranty, but was told to pound sand. I had never heard of a CXP33 developing the Open Pro click. Shortly thereafter, a spoke pulled thorough the rim, and I tossed it. I rebuilt it with another CXP33, and so far so good. 

I was getting around 6k out of Open Pro rears, before the spokes started pulling through. After my second Open Pro build, I went to the CXP33.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

One thing that I noticed lately about CPX33s is the lack of 36H versions. I located one at a shop in San Diego for a build. Blacksmith wheels is building me a new back wheel with chorus, 36H CPX33, and 14G straight. My old wheel was a 32H with around 50K on it but the chorus hub flange broke so I tossed the whole thing minus the internals of the hub. My new wheel is for JRA.


----------



## abdou (Feb 18, 2006)

CXP33 is the most durable rim (provided the wheel is built ok) I built them for a couple of riders (training wheels) last year, and they are still very true. Mind you a lot of the training is done on the pave road of Flanders, and the riders are very serious (18-24 hrs traing per week)


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I bought some 32 hole CXP 33s laced to DA 9spd a while ago and will probably never sell them, they are great. BTW I am 93kg.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## DriftlessDB (Jul 29, 2005)

I got a set of CPX33's laced to Ultegra hubs (28 F, 32R) from Excel Sports last summer and have nothing but good things to say about the rims and the build. I am on average about 175lbs and bounce them over some pretty crappy roads and the wheels have not had to be touched since I put them on my bike. There are lots of lighter builds, but I was looking for a long term, maintenance free wheel. That's what I got.

Dave


----------



## anthonys123456 (Mar 8, 2004)

Yikes, I guess I'm the only one here who has had a string of bad luck with CXP-33's. I first had a 28-hole CXP-33 laced to a Shimano Ultegra rear hub for the 2004 season (~2000 miles). During one of my centuries, the rim literally started cracking at three spoke points and progressively got worse as the ride went on. At the end of the ride, the people with me were very concerned about the noise it was making.  The LBS then swapped it for a 32-hole CXP-33 under warranty at the start of the 2005 season and I put another 1900 miles on it. Lo and behold, I looked at it last week and cracks have started at three spoke junctions. Sigh. Both wheels were built by my LBS and I average between 206-220 lbs depending on time of season.

I'm now switching to Neuvation M28 Aero's for my training bike and R28 Aero's for my racing bike.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

anthonys123456 said:


> I'm now switching to Neuvation M28 Aero's for my training bike and R28 Aero's for my racing bike.


You weigh over 200lbs.... !

Expect more issues...

Try heavier rims, more spokes, and a good build...


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have found that the Mavic CXP-30 through -33 were kind of sluggish, I prefer the CXP-20 and -21 (less rim weight), but I still think that Velocity Aerohead OC and Ritchey Aero OCR (OC and OCR mean Off-Center, rear wheel has lot less dish) and generate more power. My 240-lb brother has good luck with Ultegra 9 Open Pro (32-spoke wheels, 14 gauge spokes), he has 1200 miles on them.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i also had some that cracked as if a spiderweb pattern, a web of cracks all 'round the spoke holes. these were 28h 2x lacing from excel.






anthonys123456 said:


> Yikes, I guess I'm the only one here who has had a string of bad luck with CXP-33's. I first had a 28-hole CXP-33 laced to a Shimano Ultegra rear hub for the 2004 season (~2000 miles). During one of my centuries, the rim literally started cracking


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i also had some that cracked as if a spiderweb pattern, a web of cracks all 'round the spoke holes. these were 28h 2x lacing from excel.

it was speculated this was a heat treatment batch prob from mavic.






anthonys123456 said:


> Yikes, I guess I'm the only one here who has had a string of bad luck with CXP-33's. I first had a 28-hole CXP-33 laced to a Shimano Ultegra rear hub for the 2004 season (~2000 miles). During one of my centuries, the rim literally started cracking


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

wizroadie said:


> Has anyone, particularly bigger riders, had any good or bad luck with Mavic CXP-33 wheels?


A recent result....
http://bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=201510


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

It sounds to me like in the case of the bikeforums failure, it was related to having too large a tire (37mm) mounted on a rim recommended for a max 28mm. It certainly won't dissuade me from purchasing one should I be able to fine one... Now, anyone know where I can source some 36 hole CXP33s?

Thanks for the help. Keep it coming.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=82130&cat=260&brand=155

I have three rear wheels built with ultegra 36h 3x brass nipples cxp33 rims. I weigh around 240 and have had no problems with any of these rims.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

15,000 miles (so far) in all weather and road (and off-road) conditions on a set of 32h CXP33s. I needed to tighten a spoke last week, but that's it. Very solid, very quiet.


----------



## elindemann (Feb 7, 2006)

After splitting the rim of the trek wheel that cam on my Klein Quantum I had some CPX 30's built on my 8 speed dura ace hubs. These rims my LBS has used on tandems. While a tad heavier, they have been bombproof for me with my weight fluctuating between 210# & 230#. On my new lightweight Time I have American Classic and Cane Creek Cronos wheel sets. Both have problems with loose & broken spokes. I am changing out the cassette on the CPX 30's to use as a training wheel for the Time as we speak.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

you can get the Ambrosia balance rims they are similar in profile and cheaper to CXP 33s . there's a pair on ebay.


----------



## youngt2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Tim in Canada; These CXP-30's were on a Litespeed-Ti I bought used 4 years ago from a guy about 200lbs. ( I'm 175lbs) The first season I hated them cause of weight compared to the Heliums my buddies were braggin about. Crosswinds beside traffic was hairy too.So I bought some heliums used( $450cdn) Then I found that the Hels were too light& I didn't get much of workout after 30-40 miles training rides for mtb races. Now 4th season I like that they carry momentum nicely from downhills through the flats . I see them on cyclocross bikes @ races around my area in Ontario & when asked everyone seems satisfied with their durability. I'm on my 3rd set of 23c tires & haven't put a spoke wrench to 'em yet. I'll put the Hels on 2-3 times a year just to keep the rear cluster wear constant on both sets of wheels.( New chain each spring) I'll guess these guys are 6-7 years old & we can ride roads 10 -11 months of the year around here( global warming is a good thing).You can't get a lot of info from mavic on these wheels - this is the first forum I've found that I could compare my experience These guys aren't fancy girl getters but they are great value for the $. How does a 300 LBer ride a road bike anyway???


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

You too? Those Alex rims....sigh! Actually I read somewhere in these pages they were plagued with a batch of bad spokes from a Korean supplier, and these showed up in a lot of different maker's 06 bikes. The Mavic CXP 33 is THE standard rim recommended for heavier riders like us. I almost went with it, but ended up getting Aeroheads. So far...so good! I think the quality of the build and how the wheel is configured matters at least as much as the heaviness of the rim does. Definitely go 3x in the back, and 14/15 spokes.


----------

